# Your typical Icelandic jungle.



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

(Crossposted to TeslaMotorsClub)

Never mentioned it before, but I'm a bit of a tropical plant nut. Any others here? 









































































View attachment 4408


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Ecyrd (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey, I have ridden a horse through an authentic Icelandic forest and it looked nothing like that! :-D


----------

